
Eclipse Che Is Now Beta – Next-Generation Eclipse IDE - TylerJewell
http://blog.codenvy.com/introducing-eclipse-che-beta/
======
logarifm
Eclipse Che is very useful and multifunction IDE. It contains many feature for
java developers. This product developing very quickly. I think cloud
technology it's our feature. Eclipse has new very perspective direction and
new breath. I enjoy new design every time when I'm opening this IDE.

------
TylerJewell
Hello everyone. I am the project lead for Eclipse Che and founder of Codenvy.
After 5000 commits and nearly 18 months of development, Eclipse Che has
reached its beta milestone. There has been contributions made from over a
dozen companies and many of them are widely known brand name technology
companies.

The Codenvy blog has an overview posting on what Che is about. We have also
stood up a new Che site at eclipse.org/che.

We anticipate making a GA release some time this quarter. The beta release
ships with support for .NET, Java, Node, and C++ though the intellisense is
superb with Java.

We look forward to getting more feedback.

~~~
lewisl9029
The workspace replication features and Docker integration looks really cool!
The ability to spin up identical dev environments locally while offline is
exactly what I felt was missing from pure cloud IDEs like Cloud9 that persist
state on their servers only.

That said, you might want to repost this again in a few days and let it grow
organically instead of asking your team (and/or friends) to upvote/comment on
it, because HN penalizes posts when it detects voting rings. See the HN FAQ
page under "Can I ask people to upvote my submission?" for details:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
dimon888
I think it's a future. There aren't any analogues among cloud IDEs. You can
write java code and use debugger right in your browser. It's very powerfully.

------
vitalka
It's so exciting get so powerful tool in my browser, even with debug feature.
This is future....

------
arnieziff
Any microsoft support?

~~~
TylerJewell
Yes. We have added a .NET certified stack for use in workspaces. C# syntax
highlighting is tested. The product has ASP.NET examples out of the box.

We are working on some other things for Microsoft related to how to integrate
with foundation services repos & MSFT oAuth for security purposes. It was mid-
motion but not quite done for the beta.

------
rakkausjj
R E V O L U T I O N !

------
jack-ua-us
cool

